# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Каки формы может принимать киртан?

## Игорь1

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху!Примите мои поклоны. Слушал сейчас Вашу лекцию,в которой говориться что к преданному служению надо относиться серьёзно - то есть в каждом процессе постараться достичь мастерства. Я с детства, по сравнению со всеми окружающими, более чем прохладно отношусь к музыке. Песни не люблю, стихи не понимаю. Когда  поют киртан, в общепринятом смысле этого слова, меня это никак не трогает, то есть совсем  ни разу. Я даже мирские песни, знакомые с детства и всплывающие время от времени в уме, воспринимаю как напоминание об образно-эмоциональном ряде связанном с ними. То есть "главным из искусств для нас является кино", а моя песня - докопаться до сути чего-нибудь. Как я понимаю, киртан - это воспевание (прославление) Господа. Какие ещё процессы можно отнести к категории киртана, помимо связанных с гармошкой, особенно для людей у которых не слуха не голоса? С уважением, Ваш слуга Игорь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В "Нектаре Преданности" примером человека, дотигшего совершенства через киртанам, называют Шукадеву Госвами, который декламировал Шримад Бхагаватам. Поэтому проповедь тоже относится к процессу киртанам.

----------

